# Computer erkennt Festplatte nur zum teil



## hagobald (1. August 2011)

ALso, nur kurz zum vereinfachen der antworten:
Hab:
Win7 64bit Ultimate
P5QC Mainboard
4GB Reaper Ram
GTX 460 mit 2GB Ram
1 S-ATA 500GB Platte und eine neue dazugekauft.

Problem ist folgendes: Ich habe die neue Festplatte (auch 500GB SATA, allerdings anderer Hersteller) an meinem pc angeschlossen, soweit alles klar, im BIOS scheint sie auf, im Gerätemanager auch, allerdings nicht am Arbeitsplatz. Hab auch schon Kabel ausgetauscht, andere Steckplätze verwendet etc. Nun wollte ich erstmal fragen, was ich noch für Möglichkeiten habe, bevor ich mich mit der Platte auf einen langen Weg mache um sie an einem anderen PC zu testen (ja, leider der einzige PC mit SATA in der nähe..). Glaube aber nicht das sie defekt ist, schliesslich wird sie ja irgendwie erkannt. 
Bitte um antwort. Danke schonmal im vorraus.

greetz hago


----------



## sheel (1. August 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Die neue Festplatte war also noch nie im (funktionierenden) Betrieb?
Hast du sie formatiert?


----------



## chmee (1. August 2011)

In
Einstellung/Systemsteuerung/Verwaltung/Computerverwaltung
mal die Festplatte "anmelden", "formatieren"..

mfg chmee


----------

